# [SOLVED] Switching from madwifi-ng to ath5k

## Caleb9

Hi,

I have updated to gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6 lately and I can see it has the ath5k driver available. I'd like to check if it will work with my Atheros AR5001 wireless card - until now I've been using madwifi-ng. So I compiled the modules and unmerged madwifi-ng, but when I do `lsmod | grep ath` I still get

 *Quote:*   

> ath5k                 121320  0 
> 
> mac80211              137712  1 ath5k
> 
> ath                     9184  1 ath5k
> ...

 

I'm connecting with WICD and use WPA_SUPPLICANT. For the latter I've set the driver to 'wext' both in /etc/conf.d/net and in WICD configuration. I have also removed madwifi's ath_pci module (and alike) from /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. Still I know the connection is using ath_pci as removing /lib/modules/2.6.31-r6/net/* makes WICD unable to see any wireless network. Can someone please enlighten me on how to enable ath5k and get rid of madwifi?

ThanksLast edited by Caleb9 on Mon Dec 21, 2009 6:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

My guess would be that you need to blacklist the madwifi-ng modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, so udev won't load them at boot. Or simply remove them completely from your machine.

ath5k does work with AR5001, it's what my Acer Aspire One has, and I've always used ath5k for it. One thing you also need to note is that madwifi names your wireless 'ath0', while ath5k names it 'wlan0'.

----------

## Caleb9

Yes! Changing the 'Wireless interface' in WICD preferences from ath0 to wlan0 and removing modules from /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/net/ solved the thing. Thank you :]

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

Can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

